
Facebook Memorial Mode: I'm not dead yet - makmanalp
http://thulbourn.com/not_dead.html
======
kirubakaran
I see a movie coming... serial killer memorializes victims' Facebook accounts
24 hours before the murder...

~~~
jrockway
I could see this as a "Law & Order" plot. They have done a few other stories
involving social-networking sites.

------
nadam
The solution seems to be straightforward to me:

When an account is in memorial state the account holder should be able to log
in, her account then should change automatically into normal state without any
administrator approval, and she should be able to prohibit her freinds to put
her account into memorial state again (with a checkbox).

As she is the only person who may know her password it is not logical not to
allow her to log in.

~~~
robgough
I don't think that when the account holder logs in that it should
automatically revert. It's more than possible spouses etc. would have a dearly
departed's password.

But they should certainly still be able to log in, and once logged in have the
option to recover back from memorial mode - without needing to go through
support.

Edit: Also, it would be nice to have a feature where I can nominate an "in
case of emergency" contact that, if my account falls into memorial mode, they
will then gain access to it... to maybe post a little more info about what
happened, or contact friends that they might not necessarily know themselves,
but would like to invite to the funeral?

~~~
jrockway
The great part about being dead is that you probably won't care too much about
any of this. It won't be _your_ problem, anyway.

~~~
robgough
Perhaps arrogantly, but I believe that if it happens when we still care in any
way about our Facebook accounts - and not the next big thing - then I imagine
that it will be upsetting for my friends and family, and I care _now_ that it
is as easy on them as possible.

------
maukdaddy
_cough_ I told you so =)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=905436>

------
grosen
Wouldn't surprise me if this was an automated system that malfunctioned

~~~
Vincentvwy
Not to mention that his name just sort of looked like the one in the actual
memorial.

~~~
bmunro
and that that name was the name of the reverend conducting the funeral
service, not the deceased

------
thras
So they just memorialize the account without sending a "Hello, are you really
dead email?" to check first. Design flaw.

(Hmm, maybe we need a form with "Just a flesh wound" or "I'm feeling better!"
options.)

~~~
noonespecial
_(Hmm, maybe we need a form with "Just a flesh wound" or "I'm feeling better!"
options.)_

Or at the very least, a "pining for the fjords" checkbox...

~~~
jrockway
What if you're just resting?

------
pwmanagerdied
Well, that didn't take long.

~~~
mechanical_fish
"If your first version is so impressive that trolls don't make fun of it, you
waited too long to launch."

Methinks revision 2.0 of the Mark Your Friend Dead button is right around the
corner. ;)

